Ask HN: Is commercial nuclear fusion feasible in the near future? - astdb
======
nukenuke
Not really, depending on what method is used there are several outstanding
issues: Assuming magnetic plasma confinement: \- plasma stability issues: it
is not really know how to maintain a stable plasma in an energy efficient way
that can maintain a reaction that produces a net positive energy generation.
When hearing about interesting exotic fusion reactors, one should wonder about
the plasma stability (ie the plasma goes into a failure mode and hits the wall
or leaks out of the confinement). \- materials issues: the materials don’t
really exist that can sustain extended periods of radiation damage. This is
also a limiter in many exotic fission reactor designs.

Laser confinement also has some issues.

So conceptually we know it should work but maybe a couple of the needed
technologies are not ready. This is similar to Leonardo da Vinci knowing that
helicopters should be possible in the 1400s but many of the required
supporting technologies weren’t ready.

------
plasticchris
Technically it has been feasible for some time, the challenges are really
political and social. I switched majors away from nuclear engineering when I
realized that; political problems are not my thing.

~~~
tlb
Which fusion technology do you think is most promising, if all the
sociopolitical problems could be overcome? How much would it cost to make it
happen?

~~~
plasticchris
Oh I misread this as fission. Sorry about that.

------
db48x
We don't even know if it's possible to build any fusion plant smaller than a
star, let alone if it's possible to run one at a profit.

